# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم Cyclonebox تنويهات : SL3 Direct (No Bruteforce) for CycloneBox - Offical Information here.

## GSM-AYA

Features:
- Unlock all SP Locks on SL3 and SIMLOC30 Nokia Mobiles
- Supported CPUs: RAP3G, RAPIDO, RAPU1, RAPU2, and maybe Broadcom (loaders under testing)
- Unlocks 20 digits phones
- Works on FBUS interface (USB possible but for security reasons will be disabled)
- Works on all hash
- Works standalone and now best, FREE FOR EVERY ACTIVATED BOX BEFORE 1ST DECEMBER 2011, after that date will need small activation fee 
- Release date 1st December 2011 
Enjoy CycloneBox :-)

----------


## seffari

والله حكاية جنن اخي الله يجيب الخير

----------

